

Ask HN: How to find the right startup to join - curt

My problem, I don’t fall into a neat little box. Been doing it on my own for a few years but have been thinking about joining a team for quite some time. Started a company recently from a side project, did all the design and programming work myself but it failed to gain traction. Going to turn it back into a side project and find a startup in NYC or SF to join. Have been self-employed in the few years since grad school, previously started a consumer electronics / design company and have helped launch web startups in healthcare, apparel, and adolescent products.<p>Can program (rails, php, iOS, embedded, design work), build just about any physical product, manage operations, have a couple engineering degrees and an MBA. At first glance I wouldn’t think I’d have a hard time but my background and experience doesn’t conform to the standard ‘job description’. Looking specifically for a young startup, my thoughts were that at the start I can help with development/design. Then move into a more specialized role as the company grows. Would a startup want or need someone with that flexibility and experience? While I’ve only talked with a couple, they seem to be wary of the breadth of my background. How should I sell myself?<p>Any thoughts? Is my logic flawed?
======
mattmuns
We could potentially use you. Drop me a note: matt@acceptly.com.
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/mattmunson>

